# Toning tables



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Has anybody ever used toning tables?

I'd be interested to hear any views


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Never used them - I would be interested too


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

There's quite a good offer on my local place. But wondered if they worked


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Are these the things that you stand on and they vibrate? If so The Gadget Show tested them a little while back and said they were good. no personal experience of using one tho, sorry.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

My mate used the bed ones, where you lie in a certain position and they do all the work, not sure if she lost any inches but she had a great laugh doing it


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey there,

I've used them in the past and have to say I quite enjoyed using them. You mainly lay down on them and part of the bed works certain areas. Some of the machines make you wobble in places and jig you about a bit! 

But, I did lose inches all over. 

I personally prefer exercising where you get out of breath but these tables are a much more gentler way of toning up.

I'd say give them a go and enjoy


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh - so they did work then? Might give them a go


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to go on the toning beds 3 times a week
and i have to say they were fantastic
the place i used to go had a mini cardio gym, so i used to do 10 mins on each thing in there 1st
then do the beds, you do have to work with the beds to get maximum results, i used to use some
weights on some of them, and that helped my bingo wings loads!!  
the last bed you go on is lovely, because all you do is lay on it and it wobbles you, but then you will be busting for a pee when you get off!  
i lost alot of inches off my thighs, hips and waiste, i would still use them but no where local has them now, and im too lazy to travel too far, i liked the fact i could nip up the road.
hope you have fun if you try them


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I've used them too and they were great fun


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Would they be good for someone with dodgy joints .. I tend to only be able to do swimming as my joints suffer with other exercise but this sounds a good way of toning up ..especially now I have lost a lot of weight it would be good to trim the thighs !! to match the new slim waist  

Cat x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Cat - they are really quite gentle and you only use the pressure you want. Speak to your local salon- most do a free or discounted introductory session so you can see if it suits you


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh that sounds good .. may treat myself to some before christmas ..before the post christmas flab fighting rush begins    

Cat x


----------

